
Swedish Government Invests $175K from Inheritance Fund for Drag Queen Story Time - gredelin
https://swedesinthestates.com/swedish-government-invests-175k-from-inheritance-fund-for-drag-queen-story-time/
======
Bostonian
You should not spend the money of people who died intestate in a way that many
would have opposed. A less divisive cause such as reducing the Swedish
government debt or helping the poor would be preferable. People who are alive
can donate to DQST.

"The money will come from the Swedish Inheritance Fund, a state entity that
manages the inheritance money of Swedish citizens who die without a written
will and without any heirs."

